# How do I get experience as a Coder when everyone wants at least 1 year experience?



## Misty Fullerton (Aug 12, 2011)

I graduated as a Medical Coding Specialist in December, 2010.  I graduated with a 4.0, and I passed my certification exam the first time.  I have no medical/healthcare or office experience, so how do I get a position as a Coder?  Employers want someone with at least 1 year experience in a medical setting, but the certification is not required.  I have tried to participate in Project X-tern, but there are none in my area.  Can anyone assist me in aquiring more experience or a job?


----------



## mholland (Aug 12, 2011)

*experience*

Misty - where are you located? 

Marybeth


----------



## SLeingang7572 (Aug 12, 2011)

Misty,
I am in the same boat here in WA State. Everyone wants at least 2 years experience. People I talk to say to apply to anything just to get your foot in the door. This doesn't seem to help as I get nothing but rejections. I too passed the CPC on the first try and got a 3.9 GPA in my schooling. Very discouraging to say the least.
Shari


----------



## nrod2201 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know what you mean...I too am experiencing the same thing. To those of you out there who are involved in the hiring process. Please give some of us a chance. We can't gain the experience if we are not given the chance.


----------



## laandersoncpc (Aug 12, 2011)

*Lcpc*

I was faced with the same issue, and I had coding experience before i went to school for coding. I have been teaching 3 1/2 years Medical Coding and Billing, and  their Medical Administrative programs for a large vocational school.  Try applying in your local area.  The school gave me all the tools you need to be successful as a coding instructor.  Also, it keeps yo:ur skills up.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Aug 13, 2011)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=52435

This is a good read for CPC-As wondering how to get experience. Hope it encourages!


----------



## honiebyrd (Aug 14, 2011)

*Outsourcing Job*

I also am certified and seeing the two years experience thing. I just got a job working with medical codes as a Transaction Processor/Data Entry Research Clerk through Xerox. My employer is an outsourcing company....not a doctor's office. Does anyone know if this job will count as experience?


----------



## hopedendy (Aug 15, 2011)

lcaldwellcpc said:


> I was faced with the same issue, and I had coding experience before i went to school for coding. I have been teaching 3 1/2 years Medical Coding and Billing, and  their Medical Administrative programs for a large vocational school.  Try applying in your local area.  The school gave me all the tools you need to be successful as a coding instructor.  Also, it keeps yo:ur skills up.



I  concur, i dont have much coding experience but because I have been a Certifired Surgical Technologist and surgery scheduler for over 13 years, I was able to just land a part time job as a medical/billing coding, but it was mainly due to my Associatie's degree and luckily i passed my exam in June when they called me two weeks later for an interview. I will use this opporuntity to further my coding career by teaching and getting financing to further my education through the college where I will be working. Don't give up, im tired of paying for my classes and degrees but what can we do?


----------



## steffi30 (Mar 10, 2019)

I have the same problem.  I got my CPC-A in December 2018 and I'm currently working on a degree in Health Information Management.  I've filled out for 27 jobs since December and I haven't heard anything.  I did get one email the other day that said they had decided to hire for the position but they would keep me in mind if they did reopen the position.  I've filled out for front desk and billing jobs also.  I've even tried to get a job in my former profession and I'm unable to get a job there either.  All I know to do is to continue filling out applications and keep up my skills and maybe something will happen.


----------



## cingram (Mar 14, 2019)

When I was just starting I applied for everything. I didn't care how much expierence they wanted I still applied. I also signed up to volunteer at the local childrens hospital to work in the HIM department but I got an offer before I started that. You really have to sell yourself in the interview. You will gain employment just keep at it and apply for everything.


----------

